# Advice On Keeping Mauelli's



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

This is my first Serra! I've got a 300 gallon tank in my signature with 13 Natts in it. I just got a 90 gallon tank set up for a 4" Manuelli that I purchased from another P-Fury member last week. I guess I'm just looking for advice on favorite foods, lighting, surrounding preferences, things of this nature. Those of you "Who Have or Had One" please..tell me what it's like or what I should do for him...this is the current setup below....


----------



## RRice (Feb 16, 2005)

all i have heard from pedro at aquascape is that mannys need a lot of oxygen in the water


----------



## mashunter18 (Jan 2, 2004)

manny looks great, one of the few piranha species Iv never owned


----------



## TheFishCatcher (Jun 26, 2003)

Manny's are sensative to water change's, when u do change the water only do 25% at a time, and yes extra 02 will be nice. Also try not to use to many chemicals in your tank.

Ash


----------



## rbp 4 135 (Mar 2, 2004)

^ ash your back









i wish i could still order fish from you, you were and still are the bomb.

when i had him i fed him my catfish cichlid pellet mix, i think i told you about that. along with shrimp and the occasional cube of krill. i had him in a planted tank as you saw, and it apperas that yours is planted also. i like plants cause they kep the nitrites, and nitrates down.


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

pm judazzx i belive his name is..sorry if i mispelled it..he had a beauty im sure he can fill you in on the nicks and nacks of this fish.


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

thanx for the advice guys, he just seem to sit there, but he's only been in the new tank for about 5 hours now and maybe he's just getting used to the setup..anyway thanx a bunch!


----------



## lightning2004 (Jun 25, 2005)

goodluck..by the way..im so glad you didnt decide to throw him in your tank with the pirayas..


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

lol...i wasn't really going to. I was just curious as to the responses I would get just for mentioning it. Heck, I didn't even know it would be even possible to do. I figured everyone would just flat out say "NO WAY DUDE!"


----------



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

you may want to turn the light off why he gets used to the tank, as he is going to be really stressed at the moment.

In my experience and from what Ive read, you may find it takes him a week or so before he eats and starts to swim freely in his tank. This is fairly normal for Mannies. They are also one of the most skittish P's at first, so spending time infornt of the tank for him to get used to you is essential if you want him to be active around you!


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)

alright, thanks Craig!


----------



## psychofish (Jun 5, 2004)

TheFishCatcher said:


> Manny's are sensative to water change's, when u do change the water only do 25% at a time, and yes extra 02 will be nice. Also try not to use to many chemicals in your tank.
> 
> Ash
> [snapback]1110799[/snapback]​


The GOD is back
























Congrats on the new fish, just keep the 
lights out on him for awhile to give him time
to get settled in.


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

my manny i had for about 1 1/2 weeks maybe 2 hes a very active swimmer he used to hide when i put me fingers to the glass now he backs away stares me down and gapes his mouth.

alot of O2 as said already i been feeding my manny once a week for the time being, im "starving him" so when food goes in the tank he is very agressive in his eating . it worked for my rohm to get him used to the tank and it appears to be workign with my manny. he hid the day i bought him just shut the lights off for a day or 2 then he should be ok


----------



## pinchy (Jun 3, 2004)

that 300 gal in your sig looks great


----------



## B. Rodgers (Jan 20, 2005)




----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

Place an HOB on both sides of the tanks and a couple air diffusers. As far as food goes the usual works. Catfish, Tilapia, Shrimp, etc.... I feed mine twice a week and perform 30% weekly water change. Good luck with your little tiger.

Ash, nice to see you around.


----------

